# Homeowners



## plumbny (Apr 6, 2013)

I work in a lot of wealthy people homes they won't even let me use their bathroom it's sad. Always feel like a lot of them watch me not sure if their interested or they just don't trust me.... Drives me nuts


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbny said:


> I work in a lot of wealthy people homes they won't even let me use their bathroom it's sad. Always feel like a lot of them watch me not sure if their interested or they just don't trust me.... Drives me nuts


 Why is that??


----------



## plumbny (Apr 6, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Why is that??


Not sure some people in ny think that plumbers are the scum of the earth. Not all r the same 90 percent r decent people I'm just talking about the 10 percent that aren't I provide a clean and professional service that's second to none


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Moved to 'Residential Plumbing.' More suitable than 'Intro' section.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

snobby?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

untuck your shirt...bend over and show 'em your plumber's crack


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It could be the farts you are blowing out...
When they make paint and wallpaper peel & the strongest exhaust fan made takes 30 minutes to clear the fumes from the room...

Well lets just say I'd prefer it if you did like the bears do as well...:yes:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*look in the mirrior*

maybe you need to shave
maybe you need to bathe more often
maybe you need a good hair cut??

maybe you need clean clothes to wear

maybe you need to wear a belt cause you 
are showing 3/4 of your butt crack ...??


if they are unconfortable around you and dont want you to use their bathroom its got to be more than just being rich......:whistling2: 

.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

*Using customers restrooms*

The company I work for does mostly commercial and light commercial (what we define as high end residential Million dollar homes and up). Using a restroom at a commercial job is not a problem but using them at a high end home is a touchy subject. If the property manager is around they usually let us know there is a restroom for staff and vendors. At times there is no one on property, and you have not been told you can than not a problem. Otherwise I will use the Gatorade bottle in the truck. My rule of thumb is to leave the bombs before I get to the job or if needed take a break and run to the offsite restroom. Last option is always the 5 gallon bucket and a garbage bag in the truck. I have seen the embarrassment when a landscaper thought he could use the lav off garage. I walked in with homeowner few minutes later and I was gagging. Home owner looked like he was going to loose it.


----------



## plumbny (Apr 6, 2013)

I've used the bucket trick before .. Rubber insulation helps it feel like home


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

I NEVER use a clients bathroom. I'll use the excuse I gotta run to a supply house (supplies being Mountain Dew and honey roasted peanuts at a convenience store ) before I'll ask to use the room. For whatever reason I think it unprofessional to use facilities in a customers home.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Years ago I had a journeyman and apprentice duo who were more suited for slapstick comedy. The apprentice came to me complaining that the Jman, his cousin, took a dump in our accountant's home (basement toilet) during a job, clogged it, and handed the apprentice the toilet auger. Jman said what is the difference between augering a wc for a customer or after I (jman)clogged it?
Also, there is nothing quite like the feeling of going in a bucket in the van parked on Broadway at rush hour.(with a cab cage and no rear windows)


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I keep a piss cup in the van, stand by driver side and close door up to my back, act like I'm using the phone, discreetly dump cup. No bathroom no prob. And if you gotta deuce then put a black trash bag in a bucket and sit in the back of the van. Always keep TP in the van.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I keep a piss cup in the van, stand by driver side and close door up to my back, act like I'm using the phone, discreetly dump cup. No bathroom no prob. And if you gotta deuce then put a black trash bag in a bucket and sit in the back of the van. Always keep TP in the van.


You reminded my of this. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes I'm not a fan of using customer toilets either, especially for # 2. I have the gatorade bottle in the side door of the van for that. Ive gotten very good at being able to take a whiz with the doors half closed to my back while making it look like I'm looking for tools. Ive also noticed my bladder holds exactly 20 oz. When I need to go lol... in the rare situation that I have to drop a duce on the job nothing wrong with a contractor bag in a bucket with some armour flex around the rim in the back of the windowless van. I usually take a dump first thing in the morning b4 my shower and I'm good to go the entire day. My body has a schedule that's pretty regular.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*hmmm....*



plumbny said:


> I work in a lot of wealthy people homes they won't even let me use their bathroom it's sad. Always feel like a lot of them watch me not sure if their interested or they just don't trust me.... Drives me nuts


Maybe I'm missing something. My good looks have gone in the wind years ago. However, I have never been disrespected by a HO like that. 
Post a pic of yourself, and let us take a poll. :laughing: Just kidding.
There has to be an underlying reason. Appearance, grammar, posture, and a smile should get you more respect than that. Richard H. should be able to expand on this much better.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I have never been denied use of a bathroom at anyone's home before if I asked to use it but I just normally dont. This past fall I was working on an addition for a long time customer. He had a porta John on the job in the driveway for all the trades working on the job. He saw me exit the porta John one morning then quietly came over to me to tell me that myself and my guys didn't have to use it and we were welcome to use any of the bathrooms in the house we wanted. He said he put the porta John there for the framers, and landscapers he didn't want inside his home. He elaborated by telling me since we had installed all the plumbing in his house when he built it a few years prior that we had more of a right to use it than he did... I was hoping he was going to say it was ok to use the shower at the same time as his wife, because dam was she beautiful... but no such luck lol...


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

plumbny said:


> I work in a lot of wealthy people homes they won't even let me use their bathroom it's sad. Always feel like a lot of them watch me not sure if their interested or they just don't trust me.... Drives me nuts


anytime i ask a customer to use their bathroom and they say "NO", i tell them thats fine, im leaving to go find a bathroom, ill be back at some point, and im not stopping the clock, when on a time and material job, if im on a flat rate job, i tell them this is what you owe me for the work ive already done and i wont be back today, the office will call you to schedule the rest of it. most times they then change their tune. technically, its the law that the have to let you if youre working in their home.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

SewerRat said:


> I NEVER use a clients bathroom. I'll use the excuse I gotta run to a supply house (supplies being Mountain Dew and honey roasted peanuts at a convenience store ) before I'll ask to use the room. For whatever reason I think it unprofessional to use facilities in a customers home.


Could not agree more with what you said. I'll tell helpers to pee before we leave the shop but it never helps.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone who's traveled into NYC, specifically the toilet bowl that is know as Manhatten, can tell you that finding a restroom is not easy. Even establishments where you are the patron sometimes don't have a public restroom.

The other week while driving in Manhatten (yes, I drove with wife and kiddies) I stopped at W 79th street, left family in the Lincoln, hopped into Central Park, and relieved myself on a stone wall. 

What is one supposed to do?.......I probably will never drive into Manhatten again. When I told my in-laws(who live in Queens) that we drove to the museum, their first question was, "You drove?".....:laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll be discrete and take a leak anywhere if nessasary, I never use a homeowners toilet. I've been known to render a toilet unfit for human use without a gas mask.

Un-inhabited bank owned properties and realty properties are fair game.:devil2:


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

I had a helper use the bathroom downstairs once without asking the customer while I sent him to get parts out of the truck for a to cap off a bathroom that was being remodeled. I was heated and so was she the toilet was not working and she didn't want it fixed have no idea why she would not want it fixed if we were doing a whole remodel upstairs. Needless to say I fixed the toilet for free


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Number 1 is no problem anywhere, in the truck with a large cup is fine, but #2 I am very particular about, I need to take my shoes off and relax, no noise either. 

I have locked restrooms doors where there were three or four toilets, and people on the other side were banging on the door like Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

sjaquay said:


> anytime i ask a customer to use their bathroom and they say "NO", i tell them thats fine, im leaving to go find a bathroom, ill be back at some point, and im not stopping the clock, when on a time and material job, if im on a flat rate job, i tell them this is what you owe me for the work ive already done and i wont be back today, the office will call you to schedule the rest of it. most times they then change their tune. technically, its the law that the have to let you if youre working in their home.


If you worked for me , I would fire your azz .
Then call* MY *Customer and apologize for you sorry behavior.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

James420 said:


> I need to take my shoes off and relax, no noise either...
> ...people on the other side were banging on the door like Sheldon Cooper.


You call that quiet and relaxing?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Seriously ****ting and pissing in buckets and bags when there is a perfectly functioning facility on the premises and you all wonder why plumbers aren't treated as professionals. 
Ask any Realtor, insurance agent, salesman when the last time was they took a dump in a box in the back of their vehicle they'll look at you like you have two heads.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't knock it till you've tried it.:thumbsup:
Sometimes, nature calls, and there is no clean facility nearby.
Or we removed the toilet!
We also have the advantage of having vans.:laughing:
I'll take a bucket with a new bag over a fast food joint toilet any day.
You bring up a good point about other professions not defecating in containers, but traffic and coffee does play a role...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRat said:


> I NEVER use a clients bathroom. I'll use the excuse I gotta run to a supply house (supplies being Mountain Dew and honey roasted peanuts at a convenience store ) before I'll ask to use the room. For whatever reason I think it unprofessional to use facilities in a customers home.


Not only that but it was working great before "You Broke It!"


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> Seriously ****ting and pissing in buckets and bags when there is a perfectly functioning facility on the premises and you all wonder why plumbers aren't treated as professionals.
> Ask any Realtor, insurance agent, salesman when the last time was they took a dump in a box in the back of their vehicle they'll look at you like you have two heads.


Thank you for the laugh! When you phrase it that way, puts it all in perspective.

When it cannot wait, I think it's acceptable to ask the H.O. for permission to use the bathroom. But IMO someone should take care of business before going on a call.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I keep a piss cup in the van, stand by driver side and close door up to my back, act like I'm using the phone, discreetly dump cup. No bathroom no prob. And if you gotta deuce then put a black trash bag in a bucket and sit in the back of the van. Always keep TP in the van.



You are HIRED! First employee ever, understands that time is money and money is time.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

bartnc37 said:


> Seriously ****ting and pissing in buckets and bags when there is a perfectly functioning facility on the premises and you all wonder why plumbers aren't treated as professionals.
> Ask any Realtor, insurance agent, salesman when the last time was they took a dump in a box in the back of their vehicle they'll look at you like you have two heads.


They do it between calls like we're supposed to. When was the last time a beautiful woman told you she had to take a dump? Jokes aide, they don't want you to think about that bodily function. Neither should our customers think that way about us.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Anyone who's traveled into NYC, specifically the toilet bowl that is know as Manhatten, can tell you that finding a restroom is not easy. Even establishments where you are the patron sometimes don't have a public restroom.
> 
> The other week while driving in Manhatten (yes, I drove with wife and kiddies) I stopped at W 79th street, left family in the Lincoln, hopped into Central Park, and relieved myself on a stone wall.
> 
> What is one supposed to do?.......I probably will never drive into Manhatten again. When I told my in-laws(who live in Queens) that we drove to the museum, their first question was, "You drove?".....:laughing:


I drive half hour to Hoboken and take the train into the city. I hate driving there. Only if I have no choice will I drive into Manhattan. I even take the bus to the Bronx to see Yankees games.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Knowing that bathrooms are not easily accessible, you might want to think twice about downing that big gulp drink and eating 3 burritos for lunch. When it is a necessity, I do believe asking to use the H.O.'s bathroom is preferable to using a bucket or gatorade bottle in the truck. It's not like H.O.'s don't realize that we all must use the bathroom.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks gawd I have I master key to 150 building, when I need to go, I find the vacant store of certain property managment. I check and keep the traps full of water.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Thank you for the laugh! When you phrase it that way, puts it all in perspective.
> 
> When it cannot wait, I think it's acceptable to ask the H.O. for permission to use the bathroom. But IMO someone should take care of business before going on a call.


what if it was an all day job, do you want your men taking an hour or more to go find a place to piss.

have you ever had to ask to use the bathroom since you were in school, just having to ask is demeaning, i don't ask if i can, i ask where the ****ter is!


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow I've had to ask many a time to use the facilities. Never been turned down.


----------



## Eric3950 (Mar 16, 2012)

An elongated toilet seat without a cover fits perfect on a bucket just sit down slowly but once your in position it is very comfy


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I wonder if I'm the only sick mother f**ker that has sent his brand new, green, wet behind the ears, helper to the bucket in the corner of a 95 degree jobsite with a lid on it and a plastic bag sticking out from under the lid. Asking them to go open that bucket and retrieve the contents for me? Then laughing my ass off with the electritions, insulators, dry wall guys, & anyone else on the job that day because at one point early in our construction careers the same had been done to us.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> You call that quiet and relaxing?


No, but its not like they were republican congressmen banging on the door. :thumbup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

James420 said:


> No, but its not like they were republican congressmen banging on the door. :thumbup:


by locking the door, no worries of foot tapping under the stall either. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Hahahahahaaaaa! Oh, for the love of Larry Craig! Wow, he made us Idahoans proud. 

Should've been representative of Frisco...


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

#1 rule we have...you never ever use a customers home bathroom. I remember once we had a locator come out to locate some copper lines. He used the customers bathroom and plugged up the toilet and didn't say anything. We had a very mad customer after we left and they found it plugged up. We didn't even get to do the slab repair they were so mad.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> If you worked for me , I would fire your azz .
> Then call* MY *Customer and apologize for you sorry behavior.


and i would gladly collect the unemployment check while you paid for it for firing someone WITHOUT cause....i can see it now at the unemployment hearing, "why did you fire him?" " i fired him for using the bathroom". actually think my lawyer might like that also. by the way, if you get caught going in a bottle/bucket,box/whatever, even in your own truck, its called indecent exposure and you can end up on the sex offenders list for doing it. every single human on earth goes to the bathroom, as long as you can control yourself and NOT piss all over the seat or floor, there shouldnt be any issue. if youre working at a home all day, at some point you will have to go, and if youre gonna waste time leaving and returning, thats wasted time. not to mention that you can actually do physical damage to your own body by holding it in to long.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

True good chance you would win an argument with unemployment over being fired for needing to use a bathroom and being denied that right. But you would loose the argument of being fired for treating a customer like a douchebag, that you wont get away with. Even If the customer is an ass you cant be spiteful and basically tell them to piss off. No unemployment appeal is going to rule in your favor for acting that way. You can get even with a customer but your way is not how its done. You punish their wallet at the end of the job, with a smile on your face. Then leave on your merry way with a pocket full of their money feeling great knowing you had the last laugh. Your method of being a jerk back to a jerk never gets you anything good, just makes you miserable for a single moment of satisfaction. You may as well just deck the guy for telling you that you cant use his bathroom. Makes you feel good for a second but the consequences suck for you.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

plumbny said:


> I work in a lot of wealthy people homes they won't even let me use their bathroom it's sad. Always feel like a lot of them watch me not sure if their interested or they just don't trust me.... Drives me nuts


 
Are you black/bro by any chance?


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> Are you black/bro by any chance?



What would that have to do with anything.... 
If he had the following appearance about him, than I could see a cause for concern from the customer:
-Working with holes in his jeans
-Dressed as a street bum
-Dressed as a gang banger with pants around his knees and underwear hanging out
-dirty cloths
-Unshaven, I know this one will raise some eyebrows, by this no more than 2 days growth. and there is the individual who can pull it off
Smells like a ash tray
-Gets out of there service truck and garbage falling out of cab
-Still hung over reeking of 2 weeks of Coors light
-Not looking someone in the eye when he greeted them

I personally do not care what you look like, skin color or ethic background, but here is a example.... I am currently in a small town in WI for a death in the family and went out to a local pub with my wife and brother in law last night. Played some pool, had some beer, relaxed and chilled out. The music selection from the Juke box was mostly playing country, rock, and some alternative no problem. 3 individuals came in loud and boisterous, Fubu shirts, basketball clothing, hats sideways and saggy jeans with shoes untied. They started playing darts, drinking mixed drinks like they were going out of style. I heard them talking about not liking the music selection so they went to the Juke Box and pumped 15 to 20 dollars into it and proceeded to choose every rap song they liked. Now I am fair and tolerate about most anything, but after hearing 6 to 7 songs about doing so and so, blow this, shoot that, don't give a damn, n***** nation, my wife and me decided to leave. 

Now here is the kicker.....What is there ethnic background/skin color???? 
Now to stroke the flames.....Bill Cosby and Chris Rock both had this to say about this subject.

http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,645801,00.html

http://www.bestcomedyonline.net/video-routines/chris-rock-*****-vs-black-people-routine-video-comedy


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Professionalism is not dictated by race. Let's not go there.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I had the same reaction when I read Fast Fry's question. However, I don't think it's fair to jump on him. It is a fair question. IMO, he wasn't saying it is right - merely ruling out other possibilities.

There are areas where race is an issue. People may spout off race tolerance publicly, but will treat others very different. Asking the question eliminates the possibility that the O.P. is dealing with racist H.O.s.

My Aunt, (60 at the time) was dating a light skinned man who was mixed. It was not an issue for her, nor was it an issue with the immediate family. We all loved him as she did. His family loved her as well, they could care less about the color of her skin.

She took him to visit her cousins, and didn't think to mention that he was half black. Her ignorant cousins started dropping the 'N' word. Can you imagine?  She was soooo embarrassed, and he was none to pleased.

When they got back to their car, he asked her, why didn't you tell them I was black? Her response was that she didn't think it should matter. Honestly, it should not have mattered, but to some people, it does.

Until Fast Fry defends his question, I am not going to make an assumption.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

If he was being racist, shame on him!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

sjaquay said:


> *anytime i ask a customer to use their bathroom and they say "NO", i tell them thats fine, I'm leaving to go find a bathroom, ill be back at some point, and I'm not stopping the clock,* when on a time and material job, if I'm on a flat rate job, *i tell them this is what you owe me for the work ive already done and i wont be back today,* the office will call you to schedule the rest of it. most times they then change their tune. technically, its the law that the have to let you if youre working in their home.





sjaquay said:


> and i would gladly collect the unemployment check while you paid for it for firing someone WITHOUT cause....i can see it now at the unemployment hearing, "why did you fire him?" " i fired him for using the bathroom". actually think my lawyer might like that also. by the way, if you get caught going in a bottle/bucket,box/whatever, even in your own truck, its called indecent exposure and you can end up on the sex offenders list for doing it. every single human on earth goes to the bathroom, as long as you can control yourself and NOT piss all over the seat or floor, there shouldnt be any issue. if youre working at a home all day, at some point you will have to go, and if youre gonna waste time leaving and returning, thats wasted time. not to mention that you can actually do physical damage to your own body by holding it in to long.


I would not be firing you without cause.
I would be firing you for being rude to my customer, for trying to rip them off, and not being the type of employee that I want representing my company.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> Now here is the kicker.....What is there ethnic background/skin color????


Not enough information to determine. However, I will make a guess that they were early twenties.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

Phat Cat said:


> Not enough information to determine. However, I will make a guess that they were early twenties.


They were mid twenties, in a suburb of Madison


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

5 gallon bucket, trash bag and foam pipe insulation makes a great portapotty


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Dont forget to keep a roll of TP in your truck also papet towels are a lil rough.....lol


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

plumber101us said:


> Dont forget to keep a roll of TP in your truck also papet towels are a lil rough.....lol


As are white Terry towels and socks


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plumber101us said:


> 5 gallon bucket, trash bag and foam pipe insulation makes a great portapotty


The foam insulation is a nice touch .


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> The foam insulation is a nice touch .


Only available on the high-end luxury models though.

I live on the edge......so those niceties are not for me...


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plumber101us said:


> Dont forget to keep a roll of TP in your truck also papet towels are a lil rough.....lol


Since it is a bucket, thought wipes might do the trick. :whistling2: Don't have to worry about clogging the drain.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> If he was being racist, shame on him!


 
Ain t nothing wrong with Black.My accountant is black and my best helper is black.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Black is cool with me, I can have a two way conversation in English with a black guy. Thats my only requirement of other humans that live in my country. No English, I have no use for you. Skin color is insignificant to me.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Fast fry said:


> Ain t nothing wrong with Black.My accountant is black and my best helper is black.


:thumbup:


----------



## Diddle (Oct 24, 2012)

Even this dirty traveller wouldn't take a dump in a bucket (he is actually speaking english, though it's hard to understand) 




There is seriously wrong in the world and with people, if they are made to or chose to take a crap in a bucket in there van. Even prisoners have toilets. Whatever about being stuck with no option but to take a quick piss in a cup/bottle or whatever. I'm sure we've all pissed up the side of a wall drunk on the way home from the bar and I'm sure many of us have been arrested/warned for doing it.

You either ask where the washroom is, or if you say you have to leave for a few mins and find somewhere nearby. We do live in a civilised world last time I checked.


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've never used a customers bathroom ever. Go before or wait.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> If he was being racist, shame on him!



Hold the Phuque on here. I don't think if asking a plumber who says the customers watch him like a hawk or treat him like crap if he is black is racist.

He is asking if the customers might be racist. 

Sorry boys and girls the fact is some customers are racist, I've seen more of that crap in the last 2+ years in Rural OK than in my whole plumbing history before that. 

Same here with black customers thinking white plumbers are going to rip them off. 

It's real and bringing it up does not have anything to do with being racist. You can see how skiddish that word makes people though.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Hold the Phuque on here. I don't think if asking a plumber who says the customers watch him like a hawk or treat him like crap if he is black is racist.


Do you always go off half-cocked? If you had read the entire thread, you will have clearly read that I WAS THE ONE giving Fast Fry the benefit of the doubt and encouraging other members to do the same. Apparently you missed that post. (Post #48 & Post #61).



> He is asking if the customers might be racist.


Congratulations Captain Obvious - I already said the same thing. 



> Sorry boys and girls the fact is some customers are racist, I've seen more of that crap in the last 2+ years in Rural OK than in my whole plumbing history before that.


You don't say . . . because I already said it.



> Same here with black customers thinking white plumbers are going to rip them off.
> 
> It's real and bringing it up does not have anything to do with being racist. You can see how skiddish that word makes people though.


Kinda like falsely accusing a member, like myself, of doing something that I clearly did not. Guess you also don't understand what "IF" means. Do try to keep up.


----------

